
App Makers Reach Out to the Teenager on Mobile - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/03/business/app-makers-reach-out-to-the-teenager-on-mobile.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10824068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10824068)

